# Can't find DVD-Rom/CD-RW drives.



## Ryder45 (Sep 5, 2005)

My computer can't find these drives. These are the original drives that came with my computer and I have never had this problem. When I open MyComputer the drives don't appear there anymore. I have gone into Device Manager and next to the drives a yellow exclamation point appears next to them. When I click on the DVD-rom drive it says this:

-Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19).

When i click on the CD-RW drive it say this:

-Windows successfully loaded the device driver for this hardware but cannot find the hardware device. (Code 41).

I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling then restarting my computer and it is still the same. I have also tried updating the drivers but still nothing.
Now this has never happend until today. This might not have anything to do with this, but the only thing I did today was (and this problem occured after i did this) try to update Easy CD Creator 5. When I downloaded the update it said it was going to delete something called "Take Two" from my computer. Again I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but after I did this the drives were gone.

I would appreciate it if anyone knows what happend and what I can do to fix this problem. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

See this post which deals with the same 'code 19' error after a software update
www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=65850

You will need to edit the registry so be sure to make a backup before making any changes.


----------

